# Drum Brakes Locking On All 4 Wheels



## TonysGoat (May 16, 2015)

Hi, I have a 1967 gto, 4 wheel power drum brakes. New master cylinder, pads and freshly bled. Went for a ride today, got gas and went to leave and I could feel a lot of drag like somebody was pulling on my bumper. The brake pedal was super hard to push, I got maybe a 1/4 inch before I could depress it no further.

I Hobbled home and all 4 Wheels were smoking by the time I got to my garage. I waited 10 minutes for it to cool off and then they worked fine. 

What could cause this ?


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

sounds like your brakes were locked on by either hydraulic pressure, the power booster or the adjustment on the brake pedal rod.

that rod goes from the pedal through the firewall and into the power booster. Look under the dash, you may see where there is an adjustment nut. also Master cylinder could be the wrong one and when you bolt it to the booster, it is sticking out too far and deploying the hydraulics...so in other words just bolting it to booster pushes MC in and brakes deploy....

they do that and not hard to get the wrong one, small size difference there matters...


----------



## TonysGoat (May 16, 2015)

Thanks LeMans guy. I bought MC off of EBay trying to save a few bucks, looks like right one to me and the info said it was correct. The thing I don't get is why it only happens when it gets hot? Either way, I will order a new one off of Ames and see if it makes a difference.

I was on my way to my 1st car show with it too, figures....


----------

